# awsome enclosures



## mantisfu (Aug 16, 2007)

The best enclosures that I have found are by exo-terra. They are a little bit of money, but they are very stylish and practical. See there site.

http://www.exo-terra.com/en/index.php


----------



## captainmerkin (Aug 16, 2007)

pictures stopped working on my work pc for some reason.... these the glass ones?

if so they are great I have some these at home for a few things, really cheap for the quality and with light boxes on top they work a treat (though get the ones from dartfrogs.co.uk they are much better than the official ones!

also water tight so you can put all kinds of things in them


----------



## mantisfu (Aug 16, 2007)

They have glass, and mesh ones, plus the exploratorium mesh ones as well. You are right, for the price you can not beat the quality.


----------



## Rick (Aug 16, 2007)

I got one of their large glass ones with doors on the sides and a hole for a cord for $9.99 at a local petstore. It was marked down from almost $200 to that low low price. Couldnt pass it up!


----------



## captainmerkin (Aug 16, 2007)

damn you..............

thats very very cheap!


----------



## mr kimker (Aug 16, 2007)

i have one of those for my tarantula


----------

